# progress on mbns fmic for neuspeed s/c



## MicrobiologyNerd (Dec 2, 2002)

ok, so hkk735 have our layout and i've priced everything out to a total of $659 for parts that i'm ordering now. all the fabrication will be done by him as i suck at welding, installation will be done by both of us and is projected to take under one day. i am not posting the exact kinds of parts or where i'm getting them from yet, in case greg wants to pitch this idea to neuspeed.
i am hia guinea pig. this might work, it might not. if it does, i'd imagine he'd like to turn a litle coin on it since he came up with this version. again, my diagram is below. if greg ok's it, i'll post the websites and part numbers of everything i'm ordering (like the diagram doesnt give it away more or less)


----------



## D Wiz (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: progress on mbns fmic for neuspeed s/c (MicrobiologyNerd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MicrobiologyNerd* »_ installation will be done by both of us and is projected to take under one day. 

rule of thumb, multiply times 3 how ver long you thin a project will take


----------



## MicrobiologyNerd (Dec 2, 2002)

*Re: progress on mbns fmic for neuspeed s/c (D Wiz)*

this is true. greg is predicting about 8 hours, i'm thinking all weekend. ideally, he's right. i think we can get it done in 1 day if we start early. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: progress on mbns fmic for neuspeed s/c (MicrobiologyNerd)*

So when does the project start?


----------



## MicrobiologyNerd (Dec 2, 2002)

*Re: progress on mbns fmic for neuspeed s/c (TooLFan46n2)*

the actual installation? soon i hope--gotta order everything. i also spoke with jefnes3 about a custom chip for my car and he said he can do it for 350 bucks. he said i'll need 42 lb injectors for the amount of boost i'll be pushing-- this sound right to everybody? i think its a little high-- but hes the expert, not me.


----------



## MicrobiologyNerd (Dec 2, 2002)

gin8122 has brought this to my attention....
http://www.designengineering.c....html


----------



## MicrobiologyNerd (Dec 2, 2002)

*Re: (MicrobiologyNerd)*

intake mani is done. rest of the parts are on the way!!


----------



## Bob Opla (Sep 28, 2000)

*Re: (MicrobiologyNerd)*

vr6.
i mean...

well it will probably run like sht till you dynotune it no?


----------



## MicrobiologyNerd (Dec 2, 2002)

*Re: (Bob Opla)*

i hope not... crosses fingers... ordering stand alone now too...


----------



## VReihenmotor6 (Dec 12, 2001)

*Re: (MicrobiologyNerd)*

nice, so this way you don't need to mess with the charger its self?


----------



## MicrobiologyNerd (Dec 2, 2002)

*Re: (VReihenmotor6)*

EXACTLY!!!


----------



## Qwkjtta (Oct 4, 2003)

*Re: (MicrobiologyNerd)*

so what is the cost looking like now?


----------



## MicrobiologyNerd (Dec 2, 2002)

*Re: (Qwkjtta)*

well-- got a texer selling me a used tec 2 for 850 shipped. 670 in intercooler parts, and 50 in beer/pizza for greg and i adds up to 1570. 
its funny b.c neuspeed personally told me it'd cost about 2400 to make an intercooler for their car. my intercooler and stand alone is cheaper...


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: (MicrobiologyNerd)*

Does that replace the lower manifold? Where do your fuel injectors mount? Is there enough room in the engine compartment?


----------



## fluxburn (Sep 23, 2002)

*Re: (JettaRed)*

So your going to put a 50 shot of nitrous after the intercooler right?


----------



## MicrobiologyNerd (Dec 2, 2002)

*Re: (JettaRed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JettaRed* »_Does that replace the lower manifold? Where do your fuel injectors mount? Is there enough room in the engine compartment?

yes, custom fuel rail, yes. greg has made meticulous measurements and taken care of the welding bill!! this is very exciting!!!


----------



## MicrobiologyNerd (Dec 2, 2002)

*Re: (fluxburn)*

nitrous... hmmm.... i dono. gonna dyno and tune everything 1st. i wonder how the block would like that... if the crank and rods will take it... then why the hell not??!!?


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: (MicrobiologyNerd)*

[email protected]!


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

*Re: (TooLFan46n2)*

i cant see the guy making it wrong....
but it looks like its not gonna fit with the radiator there!!
plus, the charger relies on the ridgidity of the stock intake as a mounting base.
i hpe HKK takes that into account and makes a bracket or something to support the charger. you dont want belt tension to move the thing!


----------



## MicrobiologyNerd (Dec 2, 2002)

*Re: (speed51133!)*

the charger will be firmly supported. intercooler core and parts/piping ordered and on the way!!


----------



## MicrobiologyNerd (Dec 2, 2002)

*Re: (MicrobiologyNerd)*

scratch the custom fuel rail bs. stock one will work!!!


----------



## VReihenmotor6 (Dec 12, 2001)

*Re: (MicrobiologyNerd)*

cool, if stock works, stick with that
you talk to greg about the throttle body idea ?


----------



## MicrobiologyNerd (Dec 2, 2002)

*Re: (VReihenmotor6)*

not yet, but i thought about it and it presents more problems-- i.e throttle cable and spacing


----------



## VReihenmotor6 (Dec 12, 2001)

*Re: (MicrobiologyNerd)*

a new cable might be needed, but I'm sure you can find one long enough
the early cable throtle 1.8ts should have a long enough one
I'd say make it according to the plans you have now, then change it if and or when there is an issue


----------



## MicrobiologyNerd (Dec 2, 2002)

*Re: (VReihenmotor6)*

can anyone tell me what this is?? the machine shop sent me a pic and i cant figure it out


----------



## fluxburn (Sep 23, 2002)

*Re: (MicrobiologyNerd)*

looks like some kind of direct port into the combustion camber?


----------



## VReihenmotor6 (Dec 12, 2001)

*Re: (fluxburn)*

looks like some stupid 2.0 part....


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

*Re: (fluxburn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fluxburn* »_looks like some kind of direct port into the combustion camber?

yeah, direct port spark plug injection


----------



## MicrobiologyNerd (Dec 2, 2002)

*Re: (speed51133!)*

oh you sillyheads. its my port and polished cylinderhead!!!! 130 bucks!!! i'm the vw "guinea pig" at this new shop. they practiced on a spare 8v head 1st, now theyre doing mine!


----------



## Agtronic (May 14, 2001)

*Re: (speed51133!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *speed51133!* »_
yeah, direct port spark plug injection

No! It's a 12 valve head! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








Good stuff MicrobiologyNerd! Looking forward to seeing this thing running!


----------



## VW97Jetta (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: (MicrobiologyNerd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MicrobiologyNerd* »_oh you sillyheads. its my port and polished cylinderhead!!!! 130 bucks!!! i'm the vw "guinea pig" at this new shop. they practiced on a spare 8v head 1st, now theyre doing mine!

Um, dude.....you know if they do it wrong, it can flow worse than stock?








You have that spare OBDI head ready for me to pick up yet?


----------



## MicrobiologyNerd (Dec 2, 2002)

*Re: (VW97Jetta)*

i know it can flow worse if they screw up. thats why they PRACTICED AND FLOW BENCHED 1st!! i'll have the head for you next week hopefully!!


----------



## VW97Jetta (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: (MicrobiologyNerd)*

Cool.....will your car be finished by then?


----------



## MicrobiologyNerd (Dec 2, 2002)

*Re: (VW97Jetta)*

nah, gotta do the head swap 1st. then intercooler.


----------



## wolfsburgfanatic (May 27, 2002)

*Re: (MicrobiologyNerd)*

Good luck http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif and keep us posted


----------



## MicrobiologyNerd (Dec 2, 2002)

*Re: (wolfsburgfanatic)*

did someone want to see the intercooler? BECAUSE IT JUST ARRIVED!!!









this other mysterious "thing" also arrived. it says TEC2 on it... whatever that means
















and yes i have intercooler end tanks and hardware,hoses etc and cables and ****e for the tec2.































_Modified by MicrobiologyNerd at 11:15 AM 12-4-2003_


----------



## VW97Jetta (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: (MicrobiologyNerd)*

Gotta get it in the car, man.......does no good sitting on your desk







.
Should be very interesting to see the end results....what's the target date to have everything in by (and then add a month or two)?


----------



## eiprich (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: (MicrobiologyNerd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MicrobiologyNerd* »_...and yes i have intercooler end tanks and hardware,hoses etc and cables and ****e for the tec2.






























Friendly advice, be sure that it is running wintec2 version of the software; all of the older TEC software is very antique in comparison. If it isn't, call me (410) 871-0406 I can help.
-Rich


----------



## MicrobiologyNerd (Dec 2, 2002)

*Re: (VW97Jetta)*

caling greg now. hopefully we can do it next weekend!! (heading to amehrst this weekend for drunken revelry and a mini "follow the hos" barcrawl. hi honey!! you're not reading this!!! so i can say whatever i want!!


----------



## MicrobiologyNerd (Dec 2, 2002)

*Re: (eiprich)*

thanks rich-- downloading it now...


----------



## eiprich (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: (MicrobiologyNerd)*

The problem is, if it isn't already set up for WT2, the firmware also has to be upgraded which requires an Eprom change which we can help you with...
-Rich


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

*Re: (MicrobiologyNerd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MicrobiologyNerd* »_ you're not reading this!!! so i can say whatever i want!!









Hahahahahhaha...Isnt it lovely


----------



## MicrobiologyNerd (Dec 2, 2002)

*Re: (eiprich)*

etched in the side of the tec2-- 204787 - 4cyl - WT202T2


----------



## MicrobiologyNerd (Dec 2, 2002)

*Re: (MicrobiologyNerd)*

am i gonna need to upgrade my fuel pump? bear in mind i have 42 lb injectors that will be managed by the tec2 stand alone.


----------



## vwtuning (Jul 17, 2002)

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
Please take as many pics as possible during install, you'll need it for your manual once you start producing these kits for sale










_Modified by vwtuning at 11:32 AM 12-5-2003_


----------



## MicrobiologyNerd (Dec 2, 2002)

*Re: (vwtuning)*

hee hee... 
more pics for you to drool over... dont mind my girlfriends red slipper in the bottom corner... 
this is the ported head and mani i just got back from bostig (www.bostig.com) who work closely with ktr motorsports


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: (MicrobiologyNerd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MicrobiologyNerd* »_hee hee... 
more pics for you to drool over... *dont mind my girlfriends red slipper in the bottom corner...* 



Suuuure, it's your girlfriends.


----------



## MicrobiologyNerd (Dec 2, 2002)

*Re: (JettaRed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JettaRed* »_

Suuuure, it's your girlfriends.

no bill, really, it is!! my gargantuan feet cant fit in those little things!!! i swear!!!


----------



## MicrobiologyNerd (Dec 2, 2002)

due to the unforseen events of coming across free patriots tix for sunday, this project is being pushed back one week.


----------



## VReihenmotor6 (Dec 12, 2001)

*Re: (MicrobiologyNerd)*

football over dubs, weak


----------



## MicrobiologyNerd (Dec 2, 2002)

*Re: (VReihenmotor6)*

plus my brother called me-- no room in shop to do head swap till next weekend. fear not, minor setback. i'll try and get on tv at the pats game


----------



## fluxburn (Sep 23, 2002)

*Re: (MicrobiologyNerd)*

Let those muscles heal up, istead of just ripping them everyday.


----------



## VW97Jetta (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: (fluxburn)*

They didn't resurface the head???


----------



## MicrobiologyNerd (Dec 2, 2002)

just p+p


----------



## VW97Jetta (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: (MicrobiologyNerd)*

Whenever you get headwork done, it's always a good idea to get the head resurfaced, to ensure that you have a nice, flat surface to work with with no slight warpage.....most machine shops do that as part of the whole process.


----------



## PhOO (May 23, 2000)

*Re: (MicrobiologyNerd)*

damn.. for all this work your doing why not just sell the NS charger and get a turbo?


----------



## MicrobiologyNerd (Dec 2, 2002)

*Re: (PhOO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PhOO* »_damn.. for all this work your doing why not just sell the NS charger and get a turbo?

i'm going where no one has gone before... and spending more than no one thought i would


----------



## VW97Jetta (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: (MicrobiologyNerd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MicrobiologyNerd* »_
i'm going where no one has gone before... and spending more than no one thought i would
















Which is why I told you to increase displacement, blueprint the engine and lighten everything, man


----------



## MicrobiologyNerd (Dec 2, 2002)

*Re: (VW97Jetta)*

who knows, with the amount of







i'm gonna drink tonight, that might sound like a good idea...


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: (MicrobiologyNerd)*

Go Will Go! Today is the day right?


----------



## turbojeta3 (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (TooLFan46n2)*

No he put it on hold for football. Thats fine if its the COLTS but the patriots?







WTF hahahahahha.


----------



## MicrobiologyNerd (Dec 2, 2002)

*Re: (turbojeta3)*

yeah like youd turn down free box seats and free parking at gillete


----------



## VW97Jetta (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: (MicrobiologyNerd)*

Hmmm.....I too would probably shelve the project a week longer for those tickets.....


----------



## MicrobiologyNerd (Dec 2, 2002)

*Re: (VW97Jetta)*

DONE!!! FINIS!! big THANK YOU to greg haley (hkk735) and his 2 buddies dave and richards for help during the install. full story on the huge 108 thread started by jetta red


----------



## MicrobiologyNerd (Dec 2, 2002)

*Re: (MicrobiologyNerd)*

more pics...


----------



## NEUSPEED (Sep 22, 1999)

*Re: Project Status*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif so far Will. Looks cold like it's cold as hell where you're at. I can see snow on the ground behind the car! 
Best Regards,
Greg Woo
NEUSPEED


----------



## MicrobiologyNerd (Dec 2, 2002)

thanks greg. dyno numbers will tell all!! no time slotted yet, but i'm working on it. thank god itsx 50 today in boston!!


----------



## SvenRasta (Nov 16, 2002)

*Re: (MicrobiologyNerd)*

very curious as to how it'll run?


----------



## PhOO (May 23, 2000)

*Re: (MicrobiologyNerd)*

how much hp power / torque / boost were you doing before the IC setup?


----------



## MicrobiologyNerd (Dec 2, 2002)

*Re: (PhOO)*

car runs great!! with stand alone it'll only get better. 
my before dyno numbers were awful b/c timing was off. 121 whp. timing is fixed. smaller pulley, ic, ported head and stand alone to go on. ideally i wouldve dynoed at every step but i dont have the $$ or time to do that


----------



## Rage In The Machines (Aug 27, 2002)

*Re: (MicrobiologyNerd)*

Will, are you willing to make me one?


----------



## MicrobiologyNerd (Dec 2, 2002)

ask greg (hkk735) -- he did all the fabbing and welding. hes already in the process i believe...


----------



## glibobbo21 (Nov 11, 2002)

*Re: (MicrobiologyNerd)*

i was proud to be a part (small) of this prroject..i just threw in some ideas and observed...makes me proud that such a monstrosity could emerge from a town such as claremont nh (and work) lol....my quattro mark2 golf is coming somwaht as nicely so far


----------



## MicrobiologyNerd (Dec 2, 2002)

*Re: (glibobbo21)*

thanks for your help james!! did you stay inspired to work on the vr6? 
more pics...



















_Modified by MicrobiologyNerd at 8:51 AM 2-9-2004_


----------



## Bad Habit (Nov 27, 2002)

*Re: (MicrobiologyNerd)*

I just noticed what you had done.That is some wild $hit. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## glibobbo21 (Nov 11, 2002)

*Re: (MicrobiologyNerd)*

i know not of this vr6


----------



## jettatech (Oct 26, 2001)

*Re: (Bad Habit)*


----------



## rocco2.0gtiLondon (Feb 26, 2003)

*Re: (jettatech)*

Lots of work!
Nice to see some different ish!
-Rich


----------



## MicrobiologyNerd (Dec 2, 2002)

*Re: (rocco2.0gtiLondon)*

TTT for greg and HKK Motorsport. he's busy at work now improving manifold design!!!


----------



## VW97Jetta (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: (MicrobiologyNerd)*

Get the cam ordered yet?


----------



## MicrobiologyNerd (Dec 2, 2002)

nope. gonna stick with 268. it'd take weeks to get here. if all is good with 268 i'll keep it, if not, i'll order the 268/260


----------



## greyhare (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: (MicrobiologyNerd)*

I would like to see the refined design when it is done.
I was thinking an A/W in the stock battery location would be another good option.
Great work, I can't wait to see the dyno numbers.








I love the grill. Too bad it looks like no one makes it for the standard Jetta lights.


----------



## MicrobiologyNerd (Dec 2, 2002)

*Re: (greyhare)*

greg-- any imporvement on the manifolds? my ported head is in and stand alone is almost done!!


----------



## blubayou (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (greyhare)*


_Quote, originally posted by *greyhare* »_I was thinking an A/W in the stock battery location would be another good option.

yeah, that was what I posted int he other thread. I am gonna try and get over there to guinea pic for prototype #2. I was gonna try an A/W, but actually just picked up an all metal saab blackstone IC to mount in the old battery local. I will vent the hood, and duct air from beneath the car (foglight opening and from lower spoiler) with some CF. This will bring airflow from the front of the car up through the IC and straight out fo the hood vents (yet to be cut). IC will sit flush against the hood. Other option is the same location but have a scoop over it and force air down through it, but I don't know if that will grab as much air, especially since it doesn't have a good place to go once it passes through the IC. We'll seeee...................
When the IC comes in a few days, I am gonna play with the possible mounting locations and see what looks most effective/efficient


----------



## SvenRasta (Nov 16, 2002)

*Re: (blubayou)*

cut out the rain tray...remount stuff elsewhere and mount the intercooler just under the vents in the hood. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Piping will be hella short...I'm sure that's good for something


----------



## blubayou (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (SvenRasta)*

it'd be nice to mount where the vents are already (raintray) but the piping would be 3 times as long. Right by the rad support would be the shortest piping (remember, we are coming from the lower half of the intake manifold which is in the front of the block).
I would like to keep it away from the exhaust mani, too


----------



## MicrobiologyNerd (Dec 2, 2002)

*Re: (blubayou)*

tec 2 all wired up. need to make a new seriual cable so my laptop can talk to the tec2. talk about a hugh (finishing the wiring) then a low when i discovered the serial cable is junk... and readio shack was closed...


----------



## vwtuning (Jul 17, 2002)

looking good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
crappy serial cable http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif
Hey Will, where did you get the intercooler piping and what size are you using?


----------



## MicrobiologyNerd (Dec 2, 2002)

*Re: (vwtuning)*

2.5" piping from http://www.roadraceengineering.com


----------



## vwtuning (Jul 17, 2002)

How were the bends Will? By chance did you get any of the U pipes and were the bends clean? Pricing seems good from that site http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MicrobiologyNerd (Dec 2, 2002)

bends were all mandrel. i only got 90 and 45 degree bends-- flawless.


----------



## vwtuning (Jul 17, 2002)

Nice. Any plans to polish or paint tubing black?


----------



## MicrobiologyNerd (Dec 2, 2002)

it will be enameled to prevent rust. my bro wants to drop put the drivetrain and clean my engine bay too.


----------



## glibobbo21 (Nov 11, 2002)

*Re: (MicrobiologyNerd)*

numbers will, numbers!


----------



## fluxburn (Sep 23, 2002)

*Re: (glibobbo21)*

wow.... all you need now is to resign the whole charger and sell the plans to neuspeed lol.


----------



## MicrobiologyNerd (Dec 2, 2002)

hkk735 is currently improving the manifold design to pitch his idea for a patent kit. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif i've spoken with greg woo at length about their plans for an intercooler and iirc, they tried but didnt put oo much effort in as the projected final cost would be way high for the average consumer.


----------



## MicrobiologyNerd (Dec 2, 2002)

*Re: (MicrobiologyNerd)*

back up b/c i'm thinking about re-doing the intercooler design to side-side instead of top-bottom for more clearance.


----------



## VW97Jetta (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: (MicrobiologyNerd)*

Aw man...give me a ****in' break....now we'll have to wait another 3 months for dyno numbers























I hope the adj. FPR is in your car by Thursday and dynoed by Friday http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MicrobiologyNerd (Dec 2, 2002)

dana-- me too. i'd like to keep my setup as is. i hate haveing clearance be an issue though... no speed bumps, no potholes, basically no driving in boston...


----------



## VReihenmotor6 (Dec 12, 2001)

is it done yet?


----------



## MicrobiologyNerd (Dec 2, 2002)

*Re: (VReihenmotor6)*

almost... franz is installing an adjustable fpr tomorrow. i should have it back tomorrow or friday. "should"


----------



## glibobbo21 (Nov 11, 2002)

*Re: (MicrobiologyNerd)*

franz' developements(his gti) still make me fuzzy inside..havent seen you sicne the night we put that intercooler setup on will...good luck with whatever is next!


----------

